# Guests approach you while on break



## BurgerBob (Jul 27, 2020)

if a guest approaches you while your walking  off the floor after announcing your break do you help? Or just ignore and keep walking? 

If they get me before i hit a time clock I'll help if its simple otherwise I'll call out for a tm. 
Wheres the water balloons  vs "explain these smart lights"
If I'm on break i will drop my vest and gear off in the backroom sometimes  on a busy day so i know i can't get bothered.


----------



## Kaitii (Jul 27, 2020)

i wont even tell them where anything is if im clocked out.

all too often answering one (1) question of where x is leads to "well can u take me there?" "ok what abt y item" or my fav, getting pounced on by 3 guests who appear outta nowhere and i have Had It

if i can pretend i didnt hear them, i absolutely will. if i can pass as not working here, i absolutely will. 

im clocked out im not working. period. "but its a simple question!!" yeah but i also had to w o r k to learn the answer and it sometimes causes more problems than its worth so no.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 27, 2020)

If I'm on lunch I'm off the clock I'm ignoring you. Simple as that.


----------



## Logo (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh my goodness I had a guest get so upset when I said I was on my meal.  She got all heffy and i replied i know what you mean but target by law is required to give an un- interrupted 30 minutes and i walked away.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 27, 2020)

I always took my 15 in the break room so it never was an issue, same for lunch.  Never bought anything, they always has crap on the tables or in the fridge plus I brown bagged daily.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 27, 2020)

To add, if a customer asked me politely where the hot dog rolls are I'd simply show them if I was walking that way and they were on the way to TSC so it's not an issue.  Something more involved, I'd snag someone on duty to assist.  We had good teams in the beginning.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 27, 2020)

Logo said:


> Oh my goodness I had a guest get so upset when I said I was on my meal.  She got all heffy and i replied i know what you mean but target by law is required to give an un- interrupted 30 minutes and i walked away.


Same here, an older guy got so insulted when I said I was off the clock, didn't even let me finish what I was going to say. And it was definitely one of those "explain the difference between this and this" questions.


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 27, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> if a guest approaches you while your walking off the floor after announcing your break do you help? Or just ignore and keep walking?


You are still on the clock until you enter the door. That’s why my team knows not to announce their breaks as they are walking from the Backroom.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 27, 2020)

I will answer “where is x item”— essentially I would answer a question that I would be able to answer as a normal guest. Anything beyond that, no


----------



## Shani (Jul 27, 2020)

If it's just a simple "point me to this" or "can you reach this for me" I will do it. Anything that would involve needing to use the device or walkie, I just tell them I'm sorry, I'm on break and don't have equipment on me. If I know another TM is nearby, I'll point them in their direction.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 27, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> I always took my 15 in the break room so it never was an issue, same for lunch.  Never bought anything, they always has crap on the tables or in the fridge plus I brown bagged daily.


We haven't had stuff  out in a month.  No starbucks either.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 27, 2020)

I should clarify that if I'm on a break, I have no problem answering, as I can just take an extra few minutes - I was punched out and on my way to the exit when I was stopped.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 27, 2020)

With the C19 precautions it's understandable to not have PB&J's in the breakroom.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 27, 2020)

I always use the "I'm off the clock so I don't have any of my equipment, but I'll send someone over" line if people ask for things that aren't simple answers.


----------



## RandomTM007 (Jul 28, 2020)

I would inform them I'm on lunch or off, but if they asked where something was I'd definitely point them in the direction. If they needed specific help I'd tell them where to find someone


----------



## buliSBI (Jul 28, 2020)

Wear a jacket


----------



## lucidtm (Jul 28, 2020)

If it's simple I just tell them. It takes the same amount of time to say "That's on the back wall" (then point there) as "I'm off the clock". I turn and walk (usually if you point, they look. when they look back you're already gone/on the move). However, if it's something intricate I say something like "a team member over there will be able to help you, I'm currently off the clock." Then I direct them to the area of the closest U-Boat lol.

Recently I had a woman stop me to talk to me about why she decided on a particular soap scent I'd helped her with 20 minutes prior. I had my apron off and a light zip-up over my red shirt, she just recognized me. I responded but kept walking while talking because no, ma'am. You're nice, but no.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 28, 2020)

It's really only an issue for me when going to lunch. I always leave the store, and people will try to snag you as you walk out of TSC. I got 31 minutes honey,  I ain't got time for you!


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 28, 2020)

Karen and ManKaren don't care if you're on duty or not.  They don't know.  They don't give a shit either.  They want their Keurig so just tell them politely where they are and sling them a little folksy bullshit like  " John over there can help you" when they make the move you make your move.  Saying "off the clock" sounds very unprofessional.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 28, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Karen and ManKaren don't care if you're on duty or not.  They don't know.  They don't give a shit either.  They want their Keurig so just tell them politely where they are and sling them a little folksy bullshit like  " John over there can help you" when they make the move you make your move.  Saying "off the clock" sounds very unprofessional.


Yeah I never say I'm off the clock. I just send them on their way or grab another ™ for assistance


----------



## happygoth (Jul 28, 2020)

I made the mistake of saying it once, never again lol.


----------



## buliSBI (Jul 28, 2020)

Walk them to the backroom doors.  And tell them to wait there.  Then run down to the next doors and up to the breakroom.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm going to shock you all. (OK, not really if you know me around here.) i have no problem saying "Off the clock" and walking on. Karen can rage all she wants. Not that I ever have any real problems. Most people understand.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 28, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> I'm going to shock you all. (OK, not really if you know me around here.) i have no problem saying "Off the clock" and walking on. Karen can rage all she wants. Not that I ever have any real problems. Most people understand.


yeah I've never really had a problem. one lady stopped me as I was walking on my phone and to her credit she realized I wasn't wearing my name tag and was on my phone and she was like oh I'm so sorry you're off the clock aren't you? and I said yes and I could tell she felt bad so I asked her what she needed and it was just what aisle something was in.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 29, 2020)

I calmly tell them "I'm on a timed lunch break"

But if it's something simple like "what aisle are the rugs", I'll tell them, barely takes up any time.


----------



## Bonzo (Aug 5, 2020)

NEVER call out any kind of break while you're still ANYWHERE on the salesfloor!! You wait 'til you've reached for that door that takes you off that salesfloor before you get onto that walkie.
Also...not ONCE during my 13 years at Spot was i ever hanging out on that salesfloor during a 15 minute break or lunch/dinner break.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Aug 5, 2020)

Bonzo said:


> NEVER call out any kind of break while you're still ANYWHERE on the salesfloor!! You wait 'til you've reached for that door that takes you off that salesfloor before you get onto that walkie.
> Also...not ONCE during my 13 years at Spot was i ever hanging out on that salesfloor during a 15 minute break or lunch/dinner break.


You've NEVER bought ANYTHING from the sales floor while on break/lunch? I find that hard to believe


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Aug 5, 2020)

I've always been told my break starts when I leave my station and ends when I return. If I'm working zoning in toys, then my break starts the second I walk away from Toys. Now if a guest stops me on my 15, while I'm getting my muffin from the bakery or whatever, I will tell them I'm on break but I will be happy to answer a question if they have one.


----------



## Bonzo (Aug 6, 2020)

I would come back 20 minutes after leaving my station in the store.  Everyone did that at my store.
Also, though i never hung out/shopped on the floor during lunch break (not once in years) i DID always get food from the food court at the beginning of the 15 minute breaks.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 6, 2020)

If I'm in toys, I'm guaranteed to get stopped by at least one guest on my way up to the front of the store, so my break doesn't start until I hit the TSC door.  Unless I do want to buy something, in which case I'll call out for my break wherever I'm at on the floor (break timer starts then), take off my nametag, and hustle up front to buy my stuff and take the rest of my break.

We've been specifically instructed to make sure we're not cutting it close for lunches--head to the front of the store at least 15 minutes before you need to in case you get stopped by a guest on your way to the time clock. This is pretty much never a problem for me as I mostly work 5 hour shifts, but it's definitely not the norm at my store to start your break the second you leave your area. That would mean electronics, toys, seasonal, baby and chem TMs get a noticeably smaller break than cashiers, and that would suck.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 6, 2020)

Sure, hot dog relish is in aisle 19 top shelf left side last row.  Don't be a dick...it takes 7 seconds.  Anything more, snag an on duty TM.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 6, 2020)

The problem with that is the guest who asks you about several items then something else so you flag down an on-duty TM to help them & they give you attitude because "oH, yOu'Re On BrEaK. eXcUsE mE"


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 7, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Sure, hot dog relish is in aisle 19 top shelf left side last row.  Don't be a dick...it takes 7 seconds.  Anything more, snag an on duty TM.


Until the followup questions start.  Someone asking about the hot dog relish could still be needy 10 minutes later.


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 7, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Until the followup questions start.  Someone asking about the hot dog relish could still be needy 10 minutes later.


"And while you're at it, can you help me find these school supplies my daughter needs for third grade? *points to massive list*"


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 7, 2020)

Headphones work wonders. They’re not completely Karen-proof, but they do a great job.


----------



## superrando (Aug 13, 2020)

I usually hit them with the "Im off the clock" and just walk away. If they're understanding they'll look elsewhere, if they're going to complain they'll complain. My time, my money


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 13, 2020)

My rule of thumb is that if it doesn’t require the Zebra or any heavy lifting, I help them. I know that’s kinda contrary to what I said earlier in the thread, but I don’t want to come off as a jerk.


----------



## Amity (Sep 13, 2020)

I just tell them that I’ll send someone their way. There’s a 99.9% chance that I will walk by a team member that can help while I’m walking to the break room or out to my vehicle.


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Sep 14, 2020)

Take your badge and put it inside out on bottom of your shirt.  Very simple.  Don't be rude to "guests" (customers)...just point to person on duty.  

When I first started working at Target I overcompensated my job and almost every break got taken up by customers.  Let managers do their job.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 15, 2020)

Logo said:


> Oh my goodness I had a guest get so upset when I said I was on my meal.  She got all heffy and i replied i know what you mean but target by law is required to give an un- interrupted 30 minutes and i walked away.


I had that happen as I was paying for a soda at SCO, about to go on my meal. She asked if I could help her and I said "Sorry, off the clock." and she let out the most over-exaggerated grunt I've ever heard, threw her items back in her cart and stormed off to a lane. 😂


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Oct 7, 2020)

I do not work when guest are in the store anymore but my rule always was my break did not start until I hit the TSC doors. If I have to shop while on a 15 I typically know what I want/need or I have already killed 2 birds with one stone and grabbed it in natural passing throughout my work day. If I make it to TSC without any guest interaction I will deduct those couple minutes from my 15. However if you have some petty bosses who hold you exactly to 15 minutes thats a different story. Its a game of give and take in my opinion. I can't tell you the number of times I had to punch in a few minutes late because nobody would open the doors. At the same time I am not filling out a punch correction over 3-4 minutes. I will get that back at some point throughout the year.


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Oct 9, 2020)

JuicedSoftball1 said:


> I do not work when guest are in the store anymore but my rule always was my break did not start until I hit the TSC doors. If I have to shop while on a 15 I typically know what I want/need or I have already killed 2 birds with one stone and grabbed it in natural passing throughout my work day. If I make it to TSC without any guest interaction I will deduct those couple minutes from my 15. However if you have some petty bosses who hold you exactly to 15 minutes thats a different story. Its a game of give and take in my opinion. I can't tell you the number of times I had to punch in a few minutes late because nobody would open the doors. At the same time I am not filling out a punch correction over 3-4 minutes. I will get that back at some point throughout the year.


Yeah...what's with them not opening the doors anyway?  Many times I've wanted to use bathroom before shift or just spruce myself up or what have you.  

The idiots just walk around inside pretending like they don't see us all standing outside in the rain, snow, heat...

That is incredibly unprofessional and immature way to treat people.  I've often wondered, while standing out there, just WHERE they received their education or what kind of idiots they must be in personal life if THAT obnoxious in professional life.


----------



## Bonzo (Oct 10, 2020)

I forgot to mention before that I'm 6'4, so heading across the etore towards t he break room, guests would spot me 4 departments away and try to flag me Dr own, hence the non-announcing on the walkie til I'd  reach the Salesfloor exit.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 11, 2020)

For one thing, I don't announce my break or lunch until I'm actually headed upstairs, so I'm not on the sales floor then and that's when I start counting my break.  If I have to buy something, I walk fast, walk down unpopulated aisles, and avoid making eye contact - works almost every time.  The few times it doesn't, I'll answer if it's quick and refer to another TM if not.


----------



## BurgerBob (Oct 11, 2020)

I announce my breaks and lunches so that the help me button in tech isn't my responsibility  anymore.


----------



## ZamusGem (Dec 3, 2020)

Anyone ever be so recognizable because of your department that you can walk into your store in regular clothes (not work colors/clothes) and instantly get bothered to help someone? I’m one of those Tech Team Members who are super recognizable even in regular clothes.


----------



## Shani (Dec 3, 2020)

ZamusGem said:


> Anyone ever be so recognizable because of your department that you can walk into your store in regular clothes (not work colors/clothes) and instantly get bothered to help someone? I’m one of those Tech Team Members who are super recognizable even in regular clothes.


I had a woman recognize me once when I was shopping in another big box store and ask me for help. I didn't think I was the recognizable sort, but there it was.


----------



## SilentCrow (Dec 4, 2020)

ZamusGem said:


> Anyone ever be so recognizable because of your department that you can walk into your store in regular clothes (not work colors/clothes) and instantly get bothered to help someone? I’m one of those Tech Team Members who are super recognizable even in regular clothes.


When I used to be a GSTL I could never get away. I could be wearing a Halloween costume it wouldn’t matter.


----------



## KarenNegotiator (Nov 17, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> if a guest approaches you while your walking  off the floor after announcing your break do you help? Or just ignore and keep walking?
> 
> If they get me before i hit a time clock I'll help if its simple otherwise I'll call out for a tm.
> Wheres the water balloons  vs "explain these smart lights"
> If I'm on break i will drop my vest and gear off in the backroom sometimes  on a busy day so i know i can't get bothered.


I tell them to screw off and leave the store. Fuck spot


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 17, 2022)

KarenNegotiator said:


> I tell them to screw off and leave the store. Fuck spot


Just fyi, if you bump a ton of realllly old threads you’re just going to annoy everyone.


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 18, 2022)

FYI I’m already annoyed


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Nov 22, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Just fyi, if you bump a ton of realllly old threads you’re just going to annoy everyone.


I mean, that does seem to be the goal of the account...

Since the topic is relevant to holiday wildness, I'll say that I will walkie for somebody to help the guest if it's not a simple question I can answer on the fly. Being rude off the clock is a no-no, you're still on Target property in Target gear, so you are still representing Target and can be held accountable for it. Not worth being a jerk, you can always apologize or be nice about it.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 22, 2022)

Enroute to TSC then breakroom  "excuse me do you have Dijon mustard"?     Sure do, right over here, aisle 19 in the back on the top.  Easy shit.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 22, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Easy shit.


Until it's not.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 23, 2022)

Just defer the not easy shit.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 23, 2022)

Our managers would be more than willing to help out if such a situation came up.


----------

